# How to program 802.11



## aakash_mishra (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey forumers, 

I want to know how can I program 802.11x for remote controlling???
I don't have any knowledge about programming 802.11


----------



## aakash_mishra (Dec 16, 2008)

bump


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Dec 17, 2008)

Well, google before asking. You have plenty of books on programming 802.11. You should be able to order them through amazon, or download ebooks from various sites.


----------



## aakash_mishra (Dec 22, 2008)

dheeraj ji i always google before posting anything in the forum.... i have got books related to 802.11 but it wasn't for its programming but it was only explaining its structure and how it works


----------



## mrintech (Dec 22, 2008)

check out the references section at the bottom of the page here: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/802.11

Maybe you derive some help. Rest it's really hard to find what you actually want even via Google. I think all such works are copyrighted and are not freely accessible/distributable


----------



## lilovirus (Dec 27, 2008)

Currently there are three flavor of 802.11a/b/g.
n is in progress and soon will be available in the market.

It is a standard for WiFi [Wireless Fidility].
mainly used for creating LAN  across a building.

it is a physical layer when we talk about the networking of TCP/IP stack.
so if you know network programming i.e. socket programming then you can write any program to communicate over WiFi.

You can use C/C++/Java on window/linux/unix/solaris/mac platforms.
if you want to program handheld device you can use C++/J2ME.

I hope this clears your doubt regarding 802.11 programming.


----------

